# Generator maintenance



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an emergency generator but on going to the office of the people who used to maintain it I find them shut up and gone

Does anyone know of a company who does this please?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Generators don't need much maintenance, especially if they aren't being used very often. Just have a change of oil and a few spare spark plugs should do it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No this needs an over haul.. we used to run it every month to keep it in shape but it needs an engineer to have a look at it..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Diesel driven gen sets needs regular maintenance inspections, especially on the batteries, as diesel engines require quite a high charge to start, and the battery is also used to keep the oil hot, so as to ensure no aggresive wear on a start up. Sorry, I am the manager of a medium sized Facilities Management company, so thats where all of this is coming from. Diesel fuel can also not be kept beyound about 13/14 months, that is why one should burn them up during both the off power and on power (off load and on load) maintenance checks, so that you can replace the diesel in the tank with fresh diesel. Good make diesel engines are very reliable, it is normally the electronics/electrics that fails. The battery Ah power level must be checked, especially in summer if the genset is located in an area where the ambient weather is hot (which is mostly the case) Sorry cannot offer a service Maiden, we only serve large corporate customers taking fully integrated facilities management services.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have bought a new battery... we have the lights flickering with it but but nothing more. 

Thanks WD..


Maiden


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Generators don't need much maintenance, especially if they aren't being used very often. Just have a change of oil and a few spare spark plugs should do it.



Possibly a 16KVA, but anything bigger will require regular and competent maintenance.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Possibly a 16KVA, but anything bigger will require regular and competent maintenance.


 I suspect. We look after the bigger stuff in excess of 500KVA...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I knew it need a engineer to look at it that is why I asked..


----------

